# Add RSS feeds?



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi,

For those of us that use RSS readers, it would be really nice if you would add RSS feeds for the forums. SatelliteGuys added this and and I believe quite a few users are using it. (including me!)

Thanks for your consideration!

Sam


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion. It's not hard to install. Let me look into it to see what kind of load it puts on the database.

Will anyone else find these feeds useful?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

If it puts too much of a load I will pay for a year of your new server upgrade. (what was it $40 x 12?)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris is actually lowers the load. As your not sending out all the graphics, avatars, taglines etc. 

If a user sees an article they want to talk about more they just click it and are taken here.

I have actually never used RSS/XML until now and I like it, and am actually writing a f ew new features for my site to take advantage of the power it offers.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

SharpReader rules for RSS feeds!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay Sam, the feeds are now available. I will make an official announcement later when I get the chance. Please let me know if you have any problems.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Geez, that was fast!!!!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

What URL(s) are you using for the feeds?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

sampatterson said:


> What URL(s) are you using for the feeds?


For the main new thread feed: http://www.dbstalk.com/external.php?type=RSS2

The other URL's are available in each forum. Just hover over the icon. It's located on the top left.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Cool. Working fine from here! Thanks!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

sampatterson said:


> Cool. Working fine from here! Thanks!


You are more than welcome!

I tried it out on a simple reader called "Feedreader" : http://www.feedreader.com/

It's a very small program and it seems to work well without having to use the .NET Framework.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

yep, the main problem I had with feedreader was a memory leak and since I have to have the 1.1 framework installed anyway, I use SharpReader.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

The latest Firefox builds have what they call Livemarks. It uses an RSS feed to make a bookmark folder that updates itself with the relevant information that it is fed. 
When you go to a site that has an RSS link, it show the lightning bolt and you click on it then select the feed and it adds it to your bookmarks.

I'm not sure of the details of what makes the icon show up but it seems to just pick up on if there's a .rss or .xml link. I don't see that here, just the raw xml when the link is clicked.

Here's a screencap of what it looks like with Slashdot's feed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

firephoto said:


> The latest Firefox builds have what they call Livemarks. It uses an RSS feed to make a bookmark folder that updates itself with the relevant information that it is fed.
> When you go to a site that has an RSS link, it show the lightning bolt and you click on it then select the feed and it adds it to your bookmarks.
> 
> I'm not sure of the details of what makes the icon show up but it seems to just pick up on if there's a .rss or .xml link. I don't see that here, just the raw xml when the link is clicked.
> ...


Hmm, don't know. I just loaded one of the RSS readers into Firefox and it seems to work fine although it didn't "auto-detect" anything from slashdot or this site.

I must say that I'm very much impressed with Firefox. It's much faster than I.E. and I might start using it as my regular browser. Pages are rendered in a snap.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

National Hurricane Center (NHC) • Tropical Prediction Center (TPC)​
*NHC/TPC RSS Feeds*

Tropical Cyclone Advisories released by the NHC/TPC are now available through RSS.

To use NHC/TPC RSS feeds, you need a feed reader or news aggregator installed on your computer. These are applications that can be set to read the feeds on a recurring basis, generally once an hour or so.

Once you have installed a feed reader or news aggregator, you simply add the NHC/TPC feed addresses to the list of feeds in the reader.

More info: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutrss.shtml


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I discovered that when you have the manage bookmarks window open that it gives you the option in the file menu to add a new livemark. This was after I manually dove into the bookmarks.html file to see what made it work.  It a pretty nice feature to have in your bookmarks and has become pretty usefull here when I remember to check them.

The livemark feature should be in both the branch and trunk builds of firefox but I believe that the branch is what will become the 1.0 release version ultimately.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Are we still supporting this feature on DBSTalk?


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

If you are stil stuck with internet explorer try Plucker, it has the best integration with XML RSS feed. I submitted this link to complete RSS so this might also add awareness. I would suggest that you put the RSS tag on you to index page so that people know that you have an RSS feed. When I see the RSS feed logo on the page I usually add it to my plucker list and if I like the site add it to my favorites. This makes me visit a site about 1000% more likely.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe the tag for having the the RSS feed icon pop up is to put the following in the portion of the web page:

Each line is a seperate feed, so it could be:

There used to be RSS/XML tags by each forum as well as a news headline tag (I've been using the News as part of my Yahoo home page). When we upgraded the forum some time ago, these tags disappeared.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That would be my fault. I just never got around to placing them back into each forum. Guess I have a new project for this weekend. 

I did place a tag on the home page which is the feed for all the forums.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for adding it. I actually found it with the Firefox add on Sage. works great and it's free

:lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> That would be my fault. I just never got around to placing them back into each forum. Guess I have a new project for this weekend.
> 
> I did place a tag on the home page which is the feed for all the forums.


Heh heh heh... you said this a few weekends ago. 

What makes this interesting is that Maxthon, Firefox, and Thunderbird all support RSS feeds, and I think that it's going to be part of the next version of IE.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this smacks of a variation of a failed idea in Internet Explorer 4 called "Channels". I could be wrong though.


----------



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> For the main new thread feed: http://www.dbstalk.com/external.php?type=RSS2
> 
> The other URL's are available in each forum. Just hover over the icon. It's located on the top left.


I must be missing something. I don't see an RSS icon when I'm looking at the thread page on a forum. Where should I be looking? Did it get lost on the new and improved look-and-fell?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

skassan said:


> I must be missing something. I don't see an RSS icon when I'm looking at the thread page on a forum. Where should I be looking? Did it get lost on the new and improved look-and-fell?


You are not missing anything. One of the things I've been meaning to do is add the icon to each forum. Will try to get to that this weekend.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, so that was easier than I thought. There should now be RSS feeds available for each individual forum. The ICON is located on the top left.


----------

